# Your favorite kind of army



## Fightin gobbo (Aug 31, 2006)

Whats your favorite army of the ancient world and why??


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 31, 2006)

Romans were the most effective and probably the most copied in a disciplinary way even today. Plus their original ideas and military campaigns were just cool.
The greeks did an excellent job on both land and sea, and i always admired the ancient assyrian armies use of the power of reputation (they played on their opponenets imaginations a lot).


----------



## Fightin gobbo (Sep 23, 2006)

i gotta vote the celts my self because even though they where vastly superior hand to hand fighters and martial artists than the romans and individually superior fighters-they had no idea how to work together and just ran around screaming and doign their own thing

celtic warriors were fearless,skilled,strong and tough
they had grown up in a violent culture where being the toughest was what made an adult(male or female) and the average person was a well trained and hardened warrior and even thought they where alot fo the time poorly armed they still had no hesitation to fight against the most unfavorable of odds from massive roman shieldwall formations to scythian horse archers and greek phalanxes-thats the kind of warmad and insane people i come from
plus the onyl reason the romans conqured the forested areas of gaul and southern germany was because of celtic auxilaries who where skilled and tough enough to fight their own people were the rest of the roman army woudl loose since they had to fight one on one instead of big formations


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 23, 2006)

Mine would be a toss up between the Spartians and the ancient Celts because they both put there all into life and their fights.


----------



## Paige Turner (Sep 23, 2006)

Parthians. Galloping on horseback plus marksmanship with a bow? Love that.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 23, 2006)

British tribes fighting the Romans   (even though they didn't win)


----------



## Fightin gobbo (Sep 24, 2006)

yes but celtic britons gave them hell


----------



## Cozener (Oct 19, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Parthians. Galloping on horseback plus marksmanship with a bow? Love that.


 Agreed.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 8, 2006)

Whichever one was marching AWAY .


----------



## Paige Turner (Nov 8, 2006)

There's always the Salivation Army. (under General Pavlov)


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 8, 2006)

There were of course the Celts, the Assyrians, the Parthians, etc, who fought because it was the glorious thing to do and they had a belief in an afterlife which would reward them for it.  The Romans, on the other hand, mainly fought because if they disobeyed it was instant death by their own side.  But they were a well-oiled machine and had to be admired for it.  However, my own personal favourite - has to be Dads Army!


----------



## climacus (Nov 9, 2006)

Any army that has a cavalry in it.  Especially the coalition of tribes led by Sitting Bull at the Battle of Little Bighorn.  Boy did Custer get his comeupons that day!


Climac


----------



## Pyan (Nov 10, 2006)

The Mongol Horde: fast, deadly, almost unstoppable.


----------



## Cloud (Nov 10, 2006)

why in the world would I have a "favorite army" of any place or time?  I don't even have a "favorite" food.  The only possible criteria I can come up with for "favorite army" is one that doesn't rape indiscriminately and which treats its camp followers well.  

Are there any?


----------



## The Ace (Nov 10, 2006)

Cloud said:


> why in the world would I have a "favorite army" of any place or time? I don't even have a "favorite" food. The only possible criteria I can come up with for "favorite army" is one that doesn't rape indiscriminately and which treats its camp followers well.
> 
> Are there any?


 
  Did you READ my answer ?


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 10, 2006)

Cloud said:


> why in the world would I have a "favorite army" of any place or time? I don't even have a "favorite" food. The only possible criteria I can come up with for "favorite army" is one that doesn't rape indiscriminately and which treats its camp followers well.
> 
> Are there any?


Is there an army, then, that rapes discriminately?


----------



## Cloud (Nov 10, 2006)

I think a "discriminate" use of rape would be for specific purposes like intimidation, torture or interrogation--e.g., raping a pow's wife in his presence.  An "indiscriminate" policy of rape is just letting horny soldiers loose on the populace because the officers can't be bothered to control them or because of an overall policy of terror against civilians.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel007 said:


> Romans were the most effective and probably the most copied in a disciplinary way even today. Plus their original ideas and military campaigns were just cool.
> The greeks did an excellent job on both land and sea, and i always admired the ancient assyrian armies use of the power of reputation (they played on their opponenets imaginations a lot).



The Roman might have been skilled, but I hate it.  They had an all volunteer army, which led to people like Caesar being able to gain the support and loyalty of his soldiers, and then do anything he wanted with them.  

I don't judge an army by what it conquered.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 12, 2006)

SpaceShip said:


> Is there an army, then, that rapes discriminately?


 
  Yes, we don't rape the ugly ones .
 Facetious question, facetious answer.


----------



## MemmoN (Dec 31, 2006)

my ideal army would be 100 roman gladiators, 200 sarmatian knights, 300 spartan phalanx, 400 mongol mounted archers, and 500 mercenary hostile natives of the geronimo class. And Alexander as my second in command.


----------

